# User Friendly Server OS



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm trying to set up a server to serve our website. I'm not real advanced and need an operating system that's user friendly and easy to configure. It's for a Dual AMD Opteron 252 (2.6ghz) 1U server w/ 4GB of RAM. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Also would like someone willing to help me threw. Thanks so much for your help.

Also I am on diability and have a very l;imited budget to work with.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

You could set up linux on that for free. I might recommend Ubuntu Server, or even Better Fedora. They are both free. I would be willing to help you set up apache on your server. It isn't as hard as it may seem.

Let me know what you are thinking and then we can go from there.

Cheers!


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

Thank you, I'm sure I will need help setting it up. On th4e download page, I just find a bunch of individual files. Do I need to download all of them? If not, which ones do I want?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Here are the two sites to download the file you need.

http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download

http://fedoraproject.org/en/get-fedora

Cheers!


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

CentOS is meant to be very good with low resource consumption.


----------

